# Newbee question



## craigp1966 (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi everyone,  
Just brought a 2002 1.8T coupe (225) and very pleased with it. It has a few electrical problems and i could do with some help. Easy one first I have no owners manual and have ordered a service manual from amazon from a link on this site. Unfortunately this is coming from US in 7-10 days. I want to adjust the clock and date in the rev counter, but after a lot of fiddling am getting no where. Please can some one help.
Second I'm getting feedback from the ignition system through the stero at low speeds any ideas. Thirdly the temperature gauge starts at 90 degrees from cold and goes into the red 130 degrees though the engine is not over heating :? Fourthly the traction control light and airbag light are permenantly on. 
Any help would be great.

Craigp1966


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

craigp1966 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Just brought a 2002 1.8T coupe (225) and very pleased with it. It has a few electrical problems and i could do with some help. Easy one first I have no owners manual and have ordered a service manual from amazon from a link on this site. Unfortunately this is coming from US in 7-10 days. I want to adjust the clock and date in the rev counter, but after a lot of fiddling am getting no where. Please can some one help.
> Second I'm getting feedback from the ignition system through the stero at low speeds any ideas. Thirdly the temperature gauge starts at 90 degrees from cold and goes into the red 130 degrees though the engine is not over heating :? Fourthly the traction control light and airbag light are permenantly on.
> Any help would be great.
> ...


hi craig and welcome to TTF

the clock is easy - ignition on - pull the spindle towards you the time will flash - turn the spindle to adjust

cant help with radio noise - prolly need an inline supressor fitting

temp readings could be fault sensor or dashpod - which may also explain whay the date and time need resetting - should get dashpod replaced free through audi tho

you'll need to get it on vagcom for the esp and airbag lights to find the faults

good luck keep us informed


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

craigp1966 said:


> Just brought a 2002 1.8T coupe (225) and very pleased with it. It has a few electrical problems and i could do with some help. Easy one first I have no owners manual and have ordered a service manual from amazon from a link on this site. Unfortunately this is coming from US in 7-10 days. I want to adjust the clock and date in the rev counter, but after a lot of fiddling am getting no where. Please can some one help.
> Second I'm getting feedback from the ignition system through the stero at low speeds any ideas. Thirdly the temperature gauge starts at 90 degrees from cold and goes into the red 130 degrees though the engine is not over heating :? Fourthly the traction control light and airbag light are permenantly on.
> Any help would be great.
> 
> Craigp1966


Its always baffles me when people buy a car and say how pleased they are and then reel off a list of problems. If bought a car and then found it had all that I'd be fuming. Anyway.... :roll:

Adjusting the clock. There's 2 little silver button things on the dashpod. Pull the left one (I think) towards you and you can then adjust it. It's quite stiff.

Temp gauge is either thermostat, temperature sender or dodgy dashpod as they are also known to fail but Audi will replace FOC. Is fuel gauge reading right?

As for traction control/airbag not a clue. It needs scanning for fault codes.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

lol @ identical posts :lol:

Good minds think alike? :roll:


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hark said:


> lol @ identical posts :lol:
> 
> Good minds think alike? :roll:


beat ya to it :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sounds like a bargain.


----------



## craigp1966 (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys, I knew it had the faults before i brought it so used it as barginning power. Thought I did well at £6000.00 with 28000 genuine miles. The condition is very good too just needs some tlc.

Craig


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum , hope you get sorted out. 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum...

Hope it is sorted soon


----------



## jesmond (Aug 17, 2017)

Sorry to resurrect such an old post guys and gals, but I'm in need of similar advice. However, how freakin stiff is that adjuster pin puppy - I've had pliers (gently does it) on the sucker, and will it pull out, not on your nelly. Everything else is good display though, apart from the temp gauge, which is about 12 deg farenheit too high - running well though according to the climatic control unit coolant temp readout, that is very accurate and what you would expect. Both fans work too when you would expect. Loving the car, had it a week now, 2002 225 coupe, and it's almost as good as my 911 - and that is nigh on 10 out of 10 drivability smile on the dial, but this little TT pocket rocket is just a fab thing to play and live with. Beautiful machines. Anyway, I digress, so what do you reckon on the adjuster pin - it pushes in ok, and does that stuff - the service interval etc ok but doesn't want to pull out - I've tried twisting and pulling, pushing then pulling, but can't get it out. And as far as the higher temp gauge readout, I'll try the thermostat, but if not that, will it be a gauge job only or full dashpod job? According to the history, 3 owners now have known about the high temp reading, but only one has had a stab at fixing it - renewed the temp sensor - it didn't work. It drives and works so well I suppose they've just lived with it, after initially worrying about it, like I'm doing now, but I can't stand anything not working properly! Any advice please guys would be very welcome - do you think Audi would still replace the pod FOC this long in the game ha ha?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Jesmond, Welcome to the TTF.
No chance of getting Dashpod fixed FOC. Plenty of companies will fix for £125 ish.
Will post links if required.
Hoggy.


----------



## jesmond (Aug 17, 2017)

Hey cheers Hoggy. So, can the gauge only not be looked at? Or is it a case of just giving them the whole pod and saying do whatever is required - which will entail sorting the pesky adjuster pin not coming out.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

jesmond said:


> Hey cheers Hoggy. So, can the gauge only not be looked at? Or is it a case of just giving them the whole pod and saying do whatever is required - which will entail sorting the pesky adjuster pin not coming out.


Hi, They usually check/repair everything & give a guarantee.
Here's some perhaps one is close to you.
,
http://www.ecutesting.com/catalogue/pro ... 20980.html
http://www.bba-reman.com/gb/content/das ... ster_range
http://www.vdorepair.co.uk/
http://www.clusterrepairsuk.co.uk/

Hoggy.


----------



## jesmond (Aug 17, 2017)

Nice one, thanks very much Hoggy, I'll get it off to someone


----------



## jesmond (Aug 17, 2017)

What's the considered view on why these dash electronic units are so pants - and have such common faults - Audi should be ashamed of themselves, with building high end cars with such low end performing dash pods, and we all just expect it - can't be right, I know it's life Jim, but - not as we'd expect it lol


----------



## jesmond (Aug 17, 2017)

Looking at the repair sites and all the car manufacturers listed with all their various problems, I conclude that it's modern electronics amongst other reasons, demands placed upon them, interfacing with multi makers platforms, more than Audi being at fault particularly. But as I said, it's life Jim - I'm not a trekkie - honest, I just like saying that


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

jesmond said:


> What's the considered view on why these dash electronic units are so pants - and have such common faults - Audi should be ashamed of themselves, with building high end cars with such low end performing dash pods, and we all just expect it - can't be right, I know it's life Jim, but - not as we'd expect it lol


Hi, Audi wasn't ashamed 16 years ago.  
Think it was a concept shape with concept electronics etc. Who would design an engine with all those hoses on the emission system ? Still luv my 225 though, but having it from new must help reliability.

Hoggy.


----------



## jesmond (Aug 17, 2017)

Wow, top work buddy - you've had that red beauty since new have you?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

jesmond said:


> Wow, top work buddy - you've had that red beauty since new have you?


Hi, Yes, over 16 years, not my daily & a pampered TT. 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## jesmond (Aug 17, 2017)

Marvellous, and why not Hoggy. They're definitely lovely things to chuck around and drive, quality oozes through, and I'm delighted on how chunky, clunky and manly they are - that gear change is virtually . . sublime almost - I can't stop shouting at the top of my voice "I love this car". I have to admit, I was a hairdresser caller before but not anymore


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

jesmond said:


> Looking at the repair sites and all the car manufacturers listed with all their various problems, I conclude that it's modern electronics amongst other reasons, demands placed upon them, interfacing with multi makers platforms, more than Audi being at fault particularly. But as I said, it's life Jim - I'm not a trekkie - honest, I just like saying that


Audi should be ashamed not for the faults but charging customers £800 a time to replace the dash pod until they were publicly shamed on TV


----------

